# Smith Guides Choice lens



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey dudes, I just went online to order a pair of smith GC's and immediately ordered a pair of glass polarchromic copper mirror lenses without hesitation. After reading further, I was looking at the Polarchromic Ignitor (rose) colored lens and was curious if you guys use this and what you think of it? Also, is there a mirrored finish on the ignitors? You know, hypothetically speaking, if I were to be on the beach scoping out fish, or other women as they walk by, my girlfriend wouldnt be able to see where my eyes are looking... Hypothetically of course..


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

No mirror on my igniter or my techlite yellow and those are my two favorite lenses followed by the amber


----------



## hamelt (Feb 27, 2008)

For seeing fish, the Smith copper lens is superior. It's all I use. My ignitors stay in the boat bag. For a back-up, buy a second pair of copper lens glasses if you like the frame fit. No need for ignitors, in my opinion. For super low light, I use a pair of yellow lenses mainly to protect my eyes from flying hooks.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I have the copper and amber lenses on some guides. They give you that Bono look so I don't wear them very much. You're not going to be able to sneak a peek at a passing cutie with the non mirrored copper/amber lenses. 

My favorites are the Drakes with mirrored lenses. Always glass.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I love the low light ignitors! I put them on first thing and rarely take them off. 
They show contrast really well.
As far as the hotties go, you just have to stare them down like a boss, while they clearly know your looking....


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

jmrodandgun said:


> They give you that Bono look so I don't wear them very much.


When you have the Bono look...you are the pinnacle of "cool".


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I just tell the hotties I have a 17T at home in the carport and they're all mine.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

thanks for the replies fellas! I was only curious because I keep hearing great things about the Ignitor rose color and it has a wide range of conditions it can be used in with a vlt of 12-30%. But it seems that the standard copper is a fantastic go to.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

I have the copper polarchromatics, the ignitor polychromatics and the low light ignitors, I’ve never got much love for the rose color, the other two are great, but my favorite was their discontinued amber polarchromatic.
JC


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have nothing to add except why this thread is in the classifieds section?


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

hey guys, so new dilemma. The Guides Choice frames are a little too big and are sliding down my face. Any other options that are similar?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Go on the smith website, they post the width of all their frames and that can help you in your selection.


----------

